# Cheapest place for aqua soil



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Two questions. Is Ada aqua soil really worth it for a shrimp tank? My current ones have inert gravel, fluval stratum or Eco complete


If it's actually worth it... Where's the cheapest place to get it?.. Ideally that ships


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Let me know if you find out but distribution for Ada is pretty controlled for bc so you won't find significant price variations.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

ADA is much better than most other substrates you will find in a LFS when it comes to growing plants, especially delicate carpeting plants.
Try Canadian Aquatic. PM Mykiss here.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> ADA is much better than most other substrates you will find in a LFS when it comes to growing plants, especially delicate carpeting plants.
> Try Canadian Aquatic. PM Mykiss here.


I'm a little embarrassed to agree with Fish Rookie here since economy of anything is supply/demand and I would love to see Amazonia's price drop abit, but I would say yes, ADA Amazonia is totally worth it (all 3 of my high tech tanks use it and I have no regrets). If you get a deal then, well, it's REALLY worth it. That being said, I'm in if you get some sort of bulk deal, can never go wrong with an extra bag on hand


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

you can try tur face.It cheap and works well. I'll be using it again in my 210 gallon planted tank .I'm working on. You can get a 50 lb bag for about $ 25 or less


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

very soon, we will be bringing in netlea, we just got approval for it. Just waiting on deciding when to order it in. Getting direct so the pricing will be same if not cheaper.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

bonsai dave said:


> you can try tur face.It cheap and works well. I'll be using it again in my 210 gallon planted tank .I'm working on. You can get a 50 lb bag for about $ 25 or less


I just picked up a 6g edge (mainly for the base for a light mod on the 12g). 
I'm thinking if cutting the too off and making it into a 6g rimless shrimp tank

Where do you find tur face?
Frank - when do you think you will get that new stuff in?

About how much would one need for a contours substrate in an endge?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> I just picked up a 6g edge (mainly for the base for a light mod on the 12g).
> I'm thinking if cutting the too off and making it into a 6g rimless shrimp tank
> 
> Where do you find tur face?
> ...


turface you can find at bonsai stores. make sure not the grey one though. It has to be the brownish ones. The new substrate is same sizing as ADA. When is we are working on order as we speak.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Netlea, aqua soil, elos soil, these are all premium products that need to be imported from overseas. There will always be higher costs associated with it. At most you may get a couple bucks off, but regardless I can say that aqua soil is worth it. One of my tanks has been using the same Amazonia for over 2 years and lit is still yielding good results for fish breeding (formerly shrimp breeding) and plant growth


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm surprised people are spending so much on substrates. All those expensive products are made for water totally different than what we have locally. Most places would love to have our water which comes out of our taps. Turface is along the "kitty litter" alternative. But even better, check out oil absorbing clays:
Ultrasorb All Purpose Absorbent | Princess Auto

In addition, all the nutrients you need are in earthworm castings - and they are already mineralized. This is what you add to soil to give plants nutrients in the vegetable garden. It's super simple to even make your own - takes a while though. Get a plastic bin, some red wriggler worms, put in your old newspapers, fruit and vegetable peelings and any private papers you want "shredded" and stick it in a cool place. No smell. After a while you get wonderful humus and you have free worms to feed your fish at the same time.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I debated ultrasorb a while back. What colour is the media? Any chance you have a pic of it used in a tank?


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Like all clays - it's gray. You add a layer of decorative colored gravel if you want something different.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll eventually grow a layer of glossy Or some Carpet so it prob doesn't matter too much


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

As I was leaving lordco the other day, I saw bags of absorbent by the front door.
http://www.absorbentproductsltd.com/can-dry-granular-absorbents.html
The bag said a natural mix of diatomaceous earth and montmorillonite clay with less than 1% silica. There's a MSDS sheet that lists no additives. For $6.99 a 35lb bag, I might have to buy a few. Does anybody see any problems? If not, is there any special preparations for using this type of product?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

